# My new Ratty :) *NEW PICS!!*



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

So this is my new Rat, Von Dutch.
We call her Dutchy or Ratty 
I bought her on a total whim! I've always had cats, fish or birds, but never a rat! She was the last one in the pet store, we bonded, and I felt bad leaving her! hahaha
But she's gorgeous, and I love her 
She likes frozen peas, bits of toast and snuggling into my dressing gown


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

Awww... I love her coloring! And those ears are adorable! You might want to consider getting her a friend, though... rats are VERY social animals, and they get depressed when they're on their own.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

Awwwwww, such a sweet little face she has and yes I agree...those ears are adorable


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Ratty *

yeah, she's really cute.
I'm not sure what breed, or what colour you'd call her, she's almost the same as my parents Russian Blue cats.
Her belly has a big white splotch, which is adorable 
I am thinking about getting her a friend, but she's quite spoiled, and spends most of the day with me


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

Eee, so cute, look at those little socks on her feet. Adorable. 

But with regards to a friend, you should definitely try to get her one.Then you can spoil TWO ratties, which is twice the fun. Even if you were to carry her on your shoulder all day, you can't stay up all night wrestling! And she can't steal food from you (well, I lied, she can and will, but it's not the same), or chase you around the cage, or cuddle up in a kleenex box, etc. People aren't rats, she'll know the difference. And she'll likely become even friendlier if you do get her a friend, because she'll be happier. 

But she is definitely a cutie, have fun with her!


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Ratty *

Thanks for all the advice everyone!
i might go looking for a little ratty friend tomorrow!
Currently she's curled up asleep inside my top. hehehe


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

so cute!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

What a sweet face, I can see how you where sucked into getting her! I also think you should get her a friend, the more the merrier!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: My new Ratty *

awww how adorable! like everyone else has already said, Her ears look cuuute! Two is always better than one 
Give the little girl some scratches from me ^^


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Ratty *

So I took all your advice and bought a friend for Dutchy!
We've called her Molly, and I'll post some photos soon  She's gooooooooooooorgeous!


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Ratty *

This is Molly, my new little girl 









And Dutchy in her food









Dutchy asleep on me!









Peeking out!









Eating Grapes









Look out! It's a camera!









Dutchy


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are so cute! I love that third pic, it's so adorable!!


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

they are adorable!!

but i think you should put some towels down on the floors of the cage so they dont hurt there little feet. itll be more comfy for them too.


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

oh should i? they have loads of shredded paper, but they take it to the bottom level all the time! little buggers!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah covering shelvers. expecially wire ones. Is always a good idea


----------



## zlioness (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, definitely put a towel or fleece down, so they can be a little more comfortable.

Cute rats, btw. 

Where did you get that cage? Seems nice.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Great pics! Love the sleeping one!


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

ok, I put little pink facewashers down everywhere. soooo cute now 
I got the cage at my petshop! It is really good! 
Thanks for the info guys, I've never had rats before! They're both so happy! I love them!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHHHH! What lovely girls you have! (I luv the pic of the little rattie sleepin onyou, so sweet!)


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very pretty babies. Your sure a a lucky mama. ^_^


----------

